# Twisting Pouch On Flatbands?



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Is this only supposed to be done with tubes? I heard somewhere its not good for bands....
I almost have to do it every time I shoot now.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

No problem using it for flats. I twist all the time, especially when shooting with a long draw. At full butterfly, sideways shooting, due to the mechanics of the hand, it is almost impossible not to twist the pouch.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Twist away!


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Good to hear, thanks for verifying that


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Rufus Hussey was a 'pouch twister'. You can see it in his video's. I just assumed it was a more comfortable way to hold the pouch.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check out Dgui"s video on twisting the pouch. Important when shooting a PFS


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

twist helps in many ways, if you think about what the bands go through during contraction you would just dismiss any more worries. and think about one more thing if you shoot gangsta, than twisting is untwisting. make sense?


----------

